# Is bait sardine ok to feed?



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a quick question...... Is it safe to feed Sea Wave brand 'fishing bait' sardines to my dog? They are flash frozen.

I normally buy my dog sardines at an asian market, but they will not be in stock for 2 weeks. I go fishing often and I'm usually stocked with bait in my freezer. 

Do you guys think its safe to feed this type of Sardine?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't see why not. They're not preserved in any way? Just frozen?


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I know when I've gone fishing and bought live shrimp for bait....I sometimes think I should bring home the ones I don't use and cook them up...can't imagine a sardine much differently.

SuperG


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

We fed smelt when they're running in a Lake Michigan, dogs LOVED them. I didn't cook them. They were caught, frozen then fed they liked them frozen as much as thawed.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Fed him half a sardine and he ate it no problem. Will have to watch his stool to see how his body reacts

Thx for the input guys?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

